# Bell Super 2R Go Pro Mount



## Beto10 (Apr 2, 2015)

How can you tight the breakaway go pro mount on this helmet so the videos dont look so shaky? I have tighten the strap so it does not move but the breakaway mechanism still has some play and the camera moves a little.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Make your own non breakaway mount. I don't think there's any way to get the mount solid short of gluing or screwing it on. Of course then it's non breakaway, or catastrophic breakaway so it's a choice to make. I tightened up my old Super with nylon bolts and formed plastic plates, but it wouldn't work with the new mount.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

The rubber straps that are made for securing lamps to hard plastic helmets work great. Use one to pull back on the top of the camera. Probably some strong rubber bands will also get the job done.


----------



## Beto10 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## ohfosho (May 19, 2015)

I stopped using the mount, way too bouncy and even the sound if you wanted it was all tapping. Ended up just getting a GoPro chesty instead. Wont go back.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

2nd the chesty, way better view.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

+1 Chesty.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use the mount on my Super 2 for a light. never put a camera on it.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Good idea on the light!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What lights are you guys putting on this helmet? I've been looking for a low profile one that doesn't snag on low branches. I can see it as a hazard


----------

